# Sheesh another of my wants!



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Man oh Man, I am wanting a bird, I am wanting another guinea pig, I am wanting wanting wanting! So I think I have decided! I found at petco these hutches for bunnies that they can be outside! I used to have the one when I was a young she was white with pink eyes so darn cute! I got her from someone who didn't want the bunny anymore and I adopted her! She lived outside with hay in a hutch and I would bring her in the house to romp around! Ok so now my idea is to have the hubby build a hutch, and have a bunny ;which I would of course like my other one either adopt from someone not wanting theirs or a shelter one! Now ,when the kids were younger we also did have a bunny ,which was a little one, a dwarf ,and the poor thing, was wild. After all of our being so nice, letting it out all the time running around in the bedroom and or basement, seems like it was with many problems. It was from a pet store at the time which was a very popular one (of course can I think of the name right now, NO!)! I had bought it for my daughter as a birthday gift! It was very wild, which of course, I didn't know at the time! Well anyway ,having had the two bunnies, mine, when I was young, was tame and wonderful the other the kids had, the wild one,and just not a good little bunny! So oh well thinking of giving it another try! But again I have since the last guinea pig which we all loved died, am thinking maybe I should either just stop and be happy with 4 dogs and fish! or hmm go for it and build this bunny hutch and see how it goes!Oh yeah, I am sure the hubby will jump right on this project, as he is building all the cabinets and redoing the whole kitchen right now! Ok yeah that was sarcasm, but heck who doesn't love a nice cute adopted bunny! Or am I just in a funk here! UGH!!!!!!!! Maybe I should be happy with what I have ugh! My son whom I just told about this said "Are you thinking now of getting a rabbit?" UGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Would you consider keeping the bunny inside? They live longer and make much better pets when kept indoors . My current house rabbit is over 10 and is totally free-range...no cage required . He does have a big dog crate for sleeping in but mainly roams like a cat. I've had a few rabbits that couldn't be trusted totally free-range so those bunnies had big indoor cages and were let out when I was home to supervise. I definitely prefer cage-free buns, though, and always developed better bonds with them. It's so amazing to come home to dogs with wagging tails AND a rabbit circling my feet .

I'd also get the bun spayed or neutered to avoid wild hormonal behavior. It makes them easier to litter-train and in the case of females can seriously double their life expectancy. 

House Rabbit Society Rabbit Care Guide is a great website as far as up-to-date rabbit care info goes. I don't agree with them on every little detail but they're a great resource . They even have lists of rabbit-experienced vets.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ya know, its funny though, the one bunny I had ,when I was a child was outside, and I brought it in at times to romp inside the house. The one my daughter had, we had it strictly indoors, and it was so wild, it was unmanageable! But this just could have been the type of rabbit it was it was a dwarf the smallest one they had! We let it run free in the bedroom and the basement and it was untamable and unmanageable.! It actually broke a tooth when we placed it inside a nice safe bedded area in the basement that we blocked of with a wire cage, just so it would have its own little spot and privacy when we would go to bed! Other than that always free. that's the only time it was in a spot that was blocked off so it could rest.That bunny had free range though all the time it was awake! I just have my druthers now about the bunny being inside as the one I had when I was young (god so darn long ago) was so tame and so comfy in its little caged hutch! Ugh I am now wondering though! I just don't want to go through the horror of a Bunnicula (sp?)this time around! Well if the hubby lest me haha!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats exactly what I was going to say, what the hubby going to say? I can just imagine, it's going to cost you, you know! 
I say go for it! A poor little rabbit somewhere is desperate for a loving home. Your home!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

wags said:


> Ya know, its funny though, the one bunny I had ,when I was a child was outside, and I brought it in at times to romp inside the house. The one my daughter had, we had it strictly indoors, and it was so wild, it was unmanageable! But this just could have been the type of rabbit it was it was a dwarf the smallest one they had! We let it run free in the bedroom and the basement and it was untamable and unmanageable.! It actually broke a tooth when we placed it inside a nice safe bedded area in the basement that we blocked of with a wire cage, just so it would have its own little spot and privacy when we would go to bed! Other than that always free. that's the only time it was in a spot that was blocked off so it could rest.That bunny had free range though all the time it was awake! I just have my druthers now about the bunny being inside as the one I had when I was young (god so darn long ago) was so tame and so comfy in its little caged hutch! Ugh I am now wondering though! I just don't want to go through the horror of a Bunnicula (sp?)this time around! Well if the hubby lest me haha!


But that bunny wasn't fixed so the behavior makes sense . Remember that rabbits in the wild breed like crazy. So in captivity they can be hormonal messes when not spayed/neutered.

Dwarf rabbits can be more high-strung and hyper, though, so if you're looking for a calmer bun pick a large breed.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Is there a bunny rescue group by you that can help you out? I know we have a guinea pig rescue group here that is a source of information and has a bunch of piggies that need rescue. I bet if you do a search there is a group in your area and they may already come with their equipment and hutch (or whatever bunnies need) and they can answer all your questions. You won't even have to mention it to your husband! 

I know I was real casual about mentioning the puppy to my husband and then had the link to the kennel all ready to send him, complete with all information so he didn't have to do anything except go 'awwww'...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I've had several rabbits and when my sweetest boy Armani was younger before he was neutered he was a bit of wild child. Nipping, peeing on my legs as he flew past me, you know, really fun stuff....
A couple of weeks after his neuter he was wonderful and super friendly until the day he died. He was a BIG bunny and I loved that he was a bigger boy. 
If you want to raise one right I think it definitely needs to be with you inside or have a companion (definitely needs to be spay/neutered then) because they're pretty social. I can't imagine my guys having been out in a hutch alone. They need stimulation like any other companion animal or they get very depressed.
Also read up on an appropriate diet. Seriously important or you'll have health problems down the road. They're pretty fragile and not the cheapest pets if you feed them and care for them correctly. When I got mine I was initially under the impression you could throw them a couple of carrots a day and give them a pat on the head and that would be good enough. Couldn't have been farther from the truth. 
I think buns are great but they aren't for just everyone so definitely give it some thought before bringing one home. And of course if you do get one we'll need some pictures to "ooooh and awwwww" over! :wink:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I think buns are great but they aren't for just everyone so definitely give it some thought before bringing one home. And of course if you do get one we'll need some pictures to "ooooh and awwwww" over! :wink:


Very good point. They aren't the easiest pets and vet care can be difficult and expensive. The same amount of thought that goes into getting a new dog/cat should go into getting a new rabbit . Some people end up disappointed because most rabbits aren't terribly cuddly and even ones that are generally hate being picked up and held. My current rabbit loves being pet but will scratch the crap out of me if I try to hold him . I've also had a rabbit who never really warmed up to people...he was friendly and would hang out in the room with me but he never let anyone pet him. On the other end of the spectrum I've had rabbits push my dogs off my lap, ha. I'd personally go to a rescue and meet a bunch of adult rabbits so you can pick one with the temperament you want . And if possible, get a bonded pair! They're pretty social animals. My current bun, Elvis, had a buddy but I lost him due to cancer a few years ago. I've tried bonding him to other rabbits but he's decided he hates all other animals so unfortunately he's a single rabbit for now. I'm hoping to try again over the summer with another senior. My other rabbits have always been in pairs or trios (with ONE exception)...it gives them some social interaction and stimulation when I'm at school/work.

And yes, photos will be required! I love seeing bunny pics!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

swolek said:


> Very good point. They aren't the easiest pets and vet care can be difficult and expensive. The same amount of thought that goes into getting a new dog/cat should go into getting a new rabbit . Some people end up disappointed because most rabbits aren't terribly cuddly and even ones that are generally hate being picked up and held. My current rabbit loves being pet but will scratch the crap out of me if I try to hold him . I've also had a rabbit who never really warmed up to people...he was friendly and would hang out in the room with me but he never let anyone pet him. On the other end of the spectrum I've had rabbits push my dogs off my lap, ha. I'd personally go to a rescue and meet a bunch of adult rabbits so you can pick one with the temperament you want . And if possible, get a bonded pair! They're pretty social animals. My current bun, Elvis, had a buddy but I lost him due to cancer a few years ago. I've tried bonding him to other rabbits but he's decided he hates all other animals so unfortunately he's a single rabbit for now. I'm hoping to try again over the summer with another senior. My other rabbits have always been in pairs or trios (with ONE exception)...it gives them some social interaction and stimulation when I'm at school/work.
> 
> And yes, photos will be required! I love seeing bunny pics!!


My last 2 were like polar opposites. Armani would run to me for affection and stand with his feet on my leg begging for whatever he thought I had that might be interesting. He was super outgoing and was fabulous with all people and most animals. With the exception of rabbits other than his sweetie Willow. He would willingly greet dogs or cats BUT after bonding with Willow, all other rabbits needed to die in his opinion. 
Willow was completely different. She never wanted me to touch her, was deathly afraid of any other animal, with the exception of Armani (who she was obsessed with), my 2 cats, or any other rabbit. I fostered a few while I had the 2 of them and she was always very interested in meeting them and Armani wanted to fight. Like, seriously rip their heads off kind of fight. So they can definitely have their own little personalities.
Armani died first and Willow died soon after but I know if it had been the other way around I couldn't have paired Armani up with any other rabbit. He was certainly the master of his domain!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok so far the hubby said "Are you Nuts?" with my response well I cant print it here!His initial shock from me sending him the picks of bunny hutches! So I can't wait fro when I start to send him pics of bunnies Oh boy that's going to be FUN TIMES! But I have done this so I will again! Just have to get the wood and such for this elaborate hutch I want! Its pretty fancy but heck he's good at this so its that encouragement here that I will be working on with him heehee!HA! But so far I am already telling him that we now all want a bunny ha! So he is now saying "You've got to be kidding me" and well again not printable answers ha! So I am starting to get to him so I believe by this summer I will be going to an animal shelter we have a few here and we will be adopting a large bunny! I also know at our petco here they also have an area where they have bunnies people have given to shelters and have them out for adoption. So I will only adopted one from a shelter situation! I am getting excited because I am going to break, that man down and I will get this bunny hutch and area for this little guy or girl whatever! It will take a bit, but in time its going to happen! Working on this very hard and it will be!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds like you're going to be walking funny for a while Wagsy!

I'm so happy you're adopting, that is so cool.  Good on you!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

wags: what size is your aquarium, fresh, salt, brackish, reef? i'm planning on getting an aquarium.
i want no that's no smaller than 55 gallons and no larger than 100 gallons. i have one dog.
i would love to have a cat but my GF is allergic. when my children were young we had
rabbits, fish, a turtle, dog, 5 cats, moluccan cockatoo, guinea pigs and when school was 
out for the summer the class room pets came to our house. good luck with the rabbit.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> wags: what size is your aquarium, fresh, salt, brackish, reef? i'm planning on getting an aquarium.
> i want no that's no smaller than 55 gallons and no larger than 100 gallons. i have one dog.
> i would love to have a cat but my GF is allergic. when my children were young we had
> rabbits, fish, a turtle, dog, 5 cats, moluccan cockatoo, guinea pigs and when school was
> out for the summer the class room pets came to our house. good luck with the rabbit.


We have three aquariums here. I have one in the family room that is a 37 gallon tank. The hubby made a stand for it If I can get someone to help I will post a pic or shoot I am bad at that but I could if you want to PM Me your email send yeah pics of it that way I can do that posting otherwise I'm stinky at it! And my son has a 55 gallon tank in his bedroom now that ones huge! Also we have a tank that is another 37 gallon or it could be 35 just waiting to be set up in the basement, once our kitchen/great room area gets set up I want to set this one up.
You sound like my house use to be also! When the kids were younger we had what I always call "The petting zoo home" ! I'm tough still working on the rabbit as the hubby is not quite as convinced yet as I am haha! In our home we have had a snake, 3 types of lizards, fish, a bunny, hamsters, guinea pigs sheesh have I forgotten anything! Probably! But the fish tank The bigger the tanks get the more you have to deal with! I have found that even taking care of the 37 gallon cleaning it and redoing the decorations (don't get me wrong love it when its clean and pretty) can get to be quiet the full time job! But Its so nice once you have it set up ! Love watching the fish for relaxation especially when trying to convince the hubby yes we do need a bunny! HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

